# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 04/2014



## PCGH_Marco (25. Februar 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 04/2014 ist ab   sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 5. März 2014 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware   teilweise  einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games   Hardware 04 /2014 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf   Fragen und  Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 04/2014 haben euch gefallen?*

* Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 04/2014 haben euch gefallen?*

_Errata:
S. 19/20, Benchmarks Skyrim. Testszene war nicht Secundas Sockel, sondern Weißlauf 2013/2014.

_


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2014)

Ich habe gerade mal angefangen und erst mal den Input-Lag/G-Sync Artikel gelesen.
Leider bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht, dass ihr vor lauter G-Sync Begeisterung die simpelste Variante für Tearing freies Spielen mit variabler Bildrate wieder(wie auch schon bei den Online-Tests von G-Sync) unter den Tisch fallen lasst: Vsync mit Triplebuffer. Ein BF4 mit seiner "interessanten" Inputverarbeitung könnte da sogar auf ähnliche Lags kommen. Und da wo es zu mehr Lag führt ist der eben zu messen und gerne auch mal subjektiv zu bewerten.
Jedenfalls finde ich es höchst unprofessionell im ganzen Artikel so zu tun als hätte man auf normaler Hardware nur die Wahl zwischen Tearing und hüpfenden Bildraten.

EDIT:
[Klugscheiß]
In der "Kernfrage" wird das Amdahl'sche Gesetz zitiert. Aber passt zu der Spieleentwicklung nicht die Erweiterung von Gustafson viel besser? http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustafsons_Gesetz
Schließlich hat man ja schon Bildrate x, also Zeit y, erreicht. Was man jetzt will sind mehr Details, also ein größeres Problem in der selben Zeit lösen. Genau dafür ist Parallelisierung nach Gustafson prima geeignet.
[/Klugscheiß]


----------



## Zekol (2. März 2014)

Leider muss ich feststellen, dass die Seriennummer für Patrizer 4 nicht beiliegt. Zwischen Seite 66 und 67 war diesmal die DVD untergebracht. Diese befand sie in der Ausgabe 03/2014 noch auf Seite 1. Ist da was im Presswerk durcheinander gekommen?

EDIT: Die Codekarte befindet sich auf Seite 34. Das ist auf der DVD falsch beschrieben. Ihr tut aber auch alles damit man die PCGH genau durchliest.


----------



## alalcoolj (4. März 2014)

Im GPU-Physx Artikel würde mich interessieren, ob ihr auch Batman AO mit der GT 630 oder GT 640 getestet habt, und wie da die Ergebnisse waren? Denn die GT 430 reduziert ja die Leistung intertessanterweise.
Danke und Gruß!


----------



## _chiller_ (5. März 2014)

Bei der Installation der Vollversion tritt bei mir leider ein Fehler auf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Fehler lässt sich bei mir reproduzieren, hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> EDIT:
> [Klugscheiß]
> In der "Kernfrage" wird das Amdahl'sche Gesetz zitiert. Aber passt zu der Spieleentwicklung nicht die Erweiterung von Gustafson viel besser? Gustafsons Gesetz
> Schließlich hat man ja schon Bildrate x, also Zeit y, erreicht. Was man jetzt will sind mehr Details, also ein größeres Problem in der selben Zeit lösen. Genau dafür ist Parallelisierung nach Gustafson prima geeignet.
> [/Klugscheiß]


Gustafson theoretisiert, Amdahl ist da praxisnäher - denn deine Interpretation ist meiner Meinung passend für die reine Grafikberechnung, ein allgemein anerkanntes, peinlich-paralleles Problem. Doch bei der Kernfrage geht es um gesamte Software-Systeme, die eben einen oft wichtigen sequenziellen Anteil besitzen.

Gustafson: „Vernachlässigt man den Overhead für Kommunikation, Synchronisierung und dergleichen, so lässt sich der parallele Anteil auf N Prozessoren gleichzeitig ausführen“
Gerade das ist genau das Problem und der Grund, warum Amdahl die Praxis besser eingeschätzt hat. Nicht umsonst haben wir ein mehrseitiges Special in der Ausgabe, welches sich exakt darum dreht, diesen Overhead mithilfe einer eigenen API zu reduzieren – nichtmal gen Null zu schieben.

Trotzdem Danke für deine Anregung!


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2014)

Was die Praxis an geht ist es sogar anders herum. Gustafson hat für sein Forschungsfeld "einfach mal" 128 Prozessoren genommen und festgestellt dass er doch prima parallelisieren konnte. Amdahl hatte vorher eher theoretisch behauptet so hoch skaliert bestimmt nichts mehr vernünftig.

Und daraus Rückschlüsse zu ziehen, dass Entwickler die zum Teil Jahrzehnte für Singleprozessorsysteme gearbeitet haben nicht sofort mehr als Vier Kerne beschäftigt bekommen, dass es generell nicht geht ist imo etwas zu pessimistisch.

Die Probleme mit DX11 sind natürlich nicht im Spiel sondern in der API zu lösen(was Mantle ja auch eindrucksvoll zeigt), aber kein generelles Argument gegen Parallelisierung.


----------



## Satsujin (16. März 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bei der Installation der Vollversion tritt bei mir leider ein Fehler auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe die selbe Fehlermeldung. Keine Lösung oder Reaktion bisher?


----------



## RR (17. März 2014)

Bei der Datei .VC90 handelt es sich um eine Windows Datei.
Vermutlich ist diese Datei auf deinem Rechner nicht vorhanden, 
oder sie ist beschädigt.

Details und Hilfe dazu findet u.A. auf der Seite des Herstellers:
update fehler meldung: microsoft vc90.crt


----------



## _chiller_ (17. März 2014)

Das hat bei mir geklappt, danke für den Link!


----------



## garfield36 (23. März 2014)

Ich fand den Artikel "Geheimtipp Xeon E3" bis zu einem gewissen Grad interessant. Der Verfasser des Artikels hätte ihn sich aber vor Drucklegung genau durchlesen sollen. Einen E3-1230 *v4*, wie er in der Tabelle "Hyperthreading bringt's..." angeführt wird, gibt es gar nicht. Vermutlich ist hier der E3-1240 v3 gemeint. 
Also, Finger weg vom Bierkrug, ab dem 6. wird's gefährlich lieber Carsten.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. März 2014)

Na, das wird einfach ein 2xmaliger Copy und Paste vertipper gewesen sein. 1240 V3  und 1230 V4 ist da nur ein kleiner Schritt...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. März 2014)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Ich fand den Artikel "Geheimtipp Xeon E3" bis zu einem gewissen Grad interessant. Der Verfasser des Artikels hätte ihn sich aber vor Drucklegung genau durchlesen sollen. Einen E3-1230 *v4*, wie er in der Tabelle "Hyperthreading bringt's..." angeführt wird, gibt es gar nicht. Vermutlich ist hier der E3-1240 v3 gemeint.
> Also, Finger weg vom Bierkrug, ab dem 6. wird's gefährlich lieber Carsten.


 
Ja, in der Tat ist - wie in der Mehrzahl der Nennungen im Artikel auch geschehen - der 1240 v3 und nicht der nicht existierende 1230 v4 gemeint.
Was das Durchlesen angeht: Irgendwann sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht (mehr). Ich kann auch recht gut Fehler in anderer Leute Artikel aufspüren, aber meine eigenen sehe ich leider nicht so gut; das ist soweit ich weiß ein recht verbreitetes Phänomen. Daher haben wir ein mehrstufiges Korekktursystem, welches ein 6-Augen-Prinzip anwendet. 

Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass ich in erster Linie „1230 v4“ überhaupt hätte schreiben sollen. Copy-and-Paste ist in meinen Artikeln zumindest im Fließtext übrigens nichts. Nur die Testtabellen und Benchmarks werden mit dieser Methode aus der Tabellenkalkulation übertragen.


----------



## Mrdrd (25. März 2014)

*Artikel: DIY: Windows aufgebohrt - Windows ISO Abbild*

Sehr interessiert habe ich Ihren o.g. Artikel der 04/2014 Ausgabe gelesen. 
Der Artikel lässt sich bis zur Stelle "Keine Windows-Installation ohne Bootmedium" nachvollziehen. 

In dem genannten Abschnitt verweisen Sie relativ einfach auf "ein Windows-ISO-Abbild, das Microsoft zum Download anbietet"
So vorbildich detailiert der Bericht bis zu dieser Stelle ist, so sehr frage ich mich wo ich denn dieses ISO erhalte.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit: Win7 InstallationsDVD rein und selbst ein ISO erstellen, würde das funktionieren?


----------



## Bloedbiber (25. März 2014)

*AW: Artikel: DIY: Windows aufgebohrt - Windows ISO Abbild*

⇒⇒⇒Windows 7 legal herunterladen / ISO-Files & Tutorials


----------



## Mrdrd (25. März 2014)

*AW: Artikel: DIY: Windows aufgebohrt - Windows ISO Abbild*

Sorry die sind alle down.........


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. März 2014)

*AW: Artikel: DIY: Windows aufgebohrt - Windows ISO Abbild*



Mrdrd schrieb:


> [...] Artikel der 04/2014 Ausgabe gelesen. [...]


 Grund für die Zusammenlegung.


----------



## Mrdrd (26. März 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass mir eine Zusammenlegung hilft, sie fördert eher die Unauffindbarkeit des Artikels.....
seitdem keine weiteren Antworten... q.e.d.

nicht einmal eine Antwort von Verfasserseite des Artikels??
Ohne Antwort ist der Artikel eigentlich wertlos und die Vorarbeit der Vorbereitung für die Katz...
schade schade, eigentlich auch echt schwach


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2014)

*AW: Artikel: DIY: Windows aufgebohrt - Windows ISO Abbild*



Mrdrd schrieb:


> In dem genannten Abschnitt verweisen Sie relativ einfach auf "ein Windows-ISO-Abbild, das Microsoft zum Download anbietet"
> So vorbildich detailiert der Bericht bis zu dieser Stelle ist, so sehr frage ich mich wo ich denn dieses ISO erhalte.


Direkt bei MS gab es immer eine "Testversion" zum Download was nichts anderes als eine VollversionsISO ohne Key war.
Im Zuge des Win8 Release ist die wohl verschwunden.


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit: Win7 InstallationsDVD rein und selbst ein ISO erstellen, würde das funktionieren?


 Würde zu 99% auch gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. März 2014)

Mrdrd schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass mir eine Zusammenlegung hilft, sie fördert eher die Unauffindbarkeit des Artikels.....
> seitdem keine weiteren Antworten... q.e.d.


Das ist eine Vorgabe hier, die ich umsetze. Daher lohnt es sich nicht, an dieser Stelle darüber zu diskutieren.  Für Änderungsvorschläge bitte direkt an die Foren- und Heft-Leitung wenden.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (26. März 2014)

Mrdrd schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass mir eine Zusammenlegung hilft, sie fördert eher die Unauffindbarkeit des Artikels.....
> seitdem keine weiteren Antworten... q.e.d.
> 
> nicht einmal eine Antwort von Verfasserseite des Artikels??
> ...


 
Ich den Thread leider nicht mit Autorefresh permanent geöffnet habe, kann es schon mal etwas dauern, bis ich eine Frage sehe. Deshalb bitte ich, die 24-stündige Wartezeit zu entschuldigen.

Anscheinend hat Microsoft die breit verlinkten ISOs vor Kurzem ohne Ankündigung offline genommen, sodass keiner mehr der ansonsten leicht aufzufindenden Links funktioniert. Zum Zeitpunkt der Entstehung dieses Artikels waren sie wie die Jahre zuvor allerdings noch funktionstüchtig. Aber da es sich bei ISOs nur um Abbilder von DVDs handelt, lässt sich auch die Windows-DVD anstandslos verwenden. Einfach alle Dateien von der DVD auf den Stick kopieren und die Install.wim in Sources mit der eigenen ersetzen, beziehungsweise ein ISO von der DVD erstellen und das zu Erstellung des USB-Sticks nutzen.


----------



## Freakless08 (26. März 2014)

Microsoft hat schon letztes Jahr den offizellen Verkauf gestoppt und schränkt den Support ein um nicht den geichen Fehler wie mit XP zu machen und lauter Entwicklungsbremser am PCs zu haben.
Ich finde den Schritt gut. Man sollte generell das veraltete und seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr mit Features aktualisierte Windows 7 nicht mehr einsetzen.


----------



## Mrdrd (3. April 2014)

1) Wichtiger Hinweis der im Artikel fehlt: Zur Überschrift: Windows wieder einpacken: Der USB Stick unter WIN7 darf nur an einen USB2.X Port angeschlossen werden. An einen USB3.0 Port wird dieser (aufgrund fehlender Treiber?!?) nicht erkannt.
2) Die erstelle "install.wim" Datei ist bei mir immer größer als 4GB da ich, wie im Artikel vorgeschlagen, einige Standartprogramme und die Updates installiere. 
Dementsprechend kann ich diese nicht auf einen FAT32 formatierten USB Stick schieben. Daher vorher den USB Stick NTFS formatieren


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (4. April 2014)

Mrdrd schrieb:


> 1) Wichtiger Hinweis der im Artikel fehlt: Zur Überschrift: Windows wieder einpacken: Der USB Stick unter WIN7 darf nur an einen USB2.X Port angeschlossen werden. An einen USB3.0 Port wird dieser (aufgrund fehlender Treiber?!?) nicht erkannt.



Der Stick sollte prinzipiell an jedem USB-Port erkannt werden. Falls nicht, ist in deinem System wohl der Wurm drin. Bei der Installation von Windows kann es aber vorkommen, dass der Stick an einem USB-3.0-Port nicht erkannt wird, oder er erkannt wird, das Booten davon aber nicht möglich ist. Zur Installation von Windows also wenn möglich immer USB 2.0 nutzen.



> 2) Die erstelle "install.wim" Datei ist bei mir immer größer als 4GB da ich, wie im Artikel vorgeschlagen, einige Standartprogramme und die Updates installiere.
> Dementsprechend kann ich diese nicht auf einen FAT32 formatierten USB Stick schieben. Daher vorher den USB Stick NTFS formatieren


 
Das ist richtig. Deshalb ist NTFS auf USB-Sticks inzwischen auch das Standard-Dateisystem. Falls man doch einen der FAT32-formatierten Sticks erwischen sollte, weist eine Fehlermeldung auf das Problem hin. FAT32 sollte man nicht mehr einsetzen, wenn es nicht gerade um den Austausch von Daten zwischen verschiedenen Betriebssystemen geht.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (11. April 2014)

Mrdrd schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass mir eine Zusammenlegung hilft, sie fördert eher die Unauffindbarkeit des Artikels.....
> seitdem keine weiteren Antworten... q.e.d.
> 
> nicht einmal eine Antwort von Verfasserseite des Artikels??
> ...


 
Microsoft scheint die ISO-Downloads nun wieder online gestellt zu haben. Zumindest funktionieren die gängigen Downloadquellen wieder.

Windows 7 64 Bit (Multi): http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-59885.iso
Windows 7 32 Bit (Multi): http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-59886.iso


----------



## Mrdrd (16. April 2014)

Wenn nicht, dann mit ISORECORDER selbstg ein Image erstelllen. 
Das funktioniert auch. 
Als zusätzlich sinnvoll hat sich herausgestellt die hiberfile.sys und die pagefile.sys in ihrer Reservierungsgröße zu beschränken.. macht die erstellte .wim datei kleiner..
Mit den USB Ports funktioniert alles wunderbar, da kann ich beruhigen, auch bei allen 20 Rechnern... dennoch hatte ich keine Möglichkeit die USB 3.0 Ports zu verwenden solange ich die WIN7 Installation von DVD aus starte.
Vielleicht ein Bug des ASROCK Boards..
Praktischer >Tip: Die CMD Befehle vorab unter win in eine Textdatei auf den USB Stick abspeichern. Diese Datei kann man dann aufrufen und die Befehele mit copy & paste in die CMD einfügen.


----------

